# Video of my red



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Is she to fat...<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s212/sandi0906/?action=view&current=6486d1ab79da4a529d7bbd14b1c2aeff.mp4" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s212 ... c2aeff.mp4</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

She is definitely in the plus sizes ...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 12, 2011)

_Yes,.. there's no definition between her chest and her head. Tegus store the majority of fat in their tail. Then else where as they start to become obese, which just like with humans affects their health as well as how they move. 

How old is she? How much and how often do you feed her? Other than her weight she seems to look pretty good. Can't really tell about anything else from that video though. 

I love :mrgreen: the pet stairs leading to the cage by the way. _


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

I asked because this is the girl I rescued in dec. She has tripled in size, which they didn't think she would. I do feed her everyday but that was to get her health back. She is my first so I'm in learning mode. I alternate turkey, gizzards, supers, roaches, and she gets one adult mouse a week. Veggies and fruits offered everyday. They think she's around 2.Now that she got her health back with extra. I need to know how to change her diet without shocking her.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 12, 2011)

_Depending on how much you feed and she eats in a setting you can start by cutting back. You can feed smaller meals more often / less often, or you can feed larger meals less often. For me the idea is to keep them hungry to a degree where they want to get out and look for food. So that they can get some exercise.

What's the fat content on the meats you feed? Is it more lean like 95/5 or fattier like 85/15,.. the leaner the better. They can go for long periods of time with out eating so a few days here and there with out feeding her anything won't hurt her. 

How is she when she's out of her enclosure, does she pretty much stay in one place or stays busy checking things out? Are you able to get her outside where she has more space and can move around more? Wild Tegus spend more time foraging for their food then they do actually eating. It's something they have to work for, :-D our tegus are spoiled since we bring their food to them, so it doesn't require much effort. 

When they have large meals they can sometimes take 3 or 4 days to digest all of it. So most of the time I didn't feed mine during that time, if I did,.. it was a little of some thing light like fish and fruit. Which makes it so that they wouldn't have a large meal no more than twice a week, some times less if they weren't that hungry.

This was my boy Dino on a large meal day, I can't remember if it was 1 baby quail or 2, med rat and mixed fruit.






















Even with a meal like that once a week with little or nothing in between,.. he wasn't under or over weight._


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

I must be hungry but that plate looked pretty good to me to ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

O and the meat is 97/3 I forgot that part


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow had it all typed up and hit the wrong button...ugh..first off I want to tell you Dino is very very handsome makes me want one. Ok I package her meat in snack pack bags filled to the brim, roaches about 8 big dubious, and about 30 worms. She's out of her enclosure all day on the weekends and about 3 hours a day during the week. She does a lot of exploring and when she's done shell go in her tank. I have her in the reptile room which is a medium size bedroom. Now that I typed what I fed this girl yup she's definitely eating too much. Ok I think if I start by just cutting her daily foods in half and then slowly work her to every other day, but still offer veggies and fruit everyday, although she's become very picky and not eating so many of them lately hum spoiled.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 14, 2011)

_When she starts to have longer breaks in between meals,.. she may not be as picky anymore. :-D _


----------

